# Amplificador Altech XP1000 y XP4000



## lemall

hola, tengo una duda que me ronda desde hace tiempo,  tengo pronto una pequeña fiesta: en la cual pasare musica,  cuento con una  potencia altech de 50 + 50 rms en 8 ohms, 80 + 80 rms en 4 ohms. 
 el tema es que los transistores que utiliza 2 por canal  tip35c calientan mucho, cuando los utilizo la potencia al maximo con 2 bafles de 15. 
para contrarestar le agrege un cooler que introduce aire  para aumentar la ventilacion, servira de algo?  o la chapa es muy mala para disipar calor en comparacion con el aluminio? valdra la pena colocar una plancha de aluminio y en ella amurar los transistores?  
por otro lado, me comentaron por ahi, no se si es cierto, que esta potencia por tener 2 canales totalmente individuales, se puede quemar uno, y el otro seguiría andando ( a no ser que se queme el transformador, o  se queme algún fusible).
otra cosa.  ¿ los fusibles que tienen los pcb que funcion cumplen? o mejor dicho cuando se quemarian? 
puede ser que este amplificador tiene en la salida una especie de crossover o algo parecido en las salidas ( me dijieron que en teoria esta potencia podria dar 120 watts rms por canal pero con mucha distorsión esto es cierto?)
existe alguna manera de hacer este amplificador mono, osea unir los 2 canales para tirar un solo bafle?
a continuacion fotos del interior del amplificador.

pd: la potencia pese a su pesima construcción, la eh conectado todo lo q se me paso por la cabeza ( jajaja) y nunca un problema. antes la utilizaba con un bafle de 8 pulgadas.


----------



## Cacho

lemall dijo:
			
		

> ...los transistores que utiliza 2 por canal  tip35c calientan mucho, cuando los utilizo la potencia al maximo con 2 bafles de 15.


La chapa del gabinete no es el mejor disipador ni mucho menos. Es esperable que calienten bastante los TIPs usándolo a alta potencia.



			
				lemall dijo:
			
		

> ...para contrarestar le agrege un cooler que introduce aire  para aumentar la ventilacion, servira de algo?  o la chapa es muy mala para disipar calor en comparacion con el aluminio? valdra la pena colocar una plancha de aluminio y en ella amurar los transistores?


1) Sí, todo suma
2) Sí, es muy mala comparada con un disipador bien usado.
3) Depende de cómo se haga.



			
				lemall dijo:
			
		

> ...me comentaron ... que esta potencia por tener 2 canales totalmente individuales, se puede quemar uno, y el otro seguiría andando ( a no ser que se queme el transformador, o  se queme algún fusible).


Puede ser, depende de cómo estén hechas las conexiones (hay un solo transformador, ¿no?)



			
				lemall dijo:
			
		

> ...¿ los fusibles que tienen los pcb que funcion cumplen? o mejor dicho cuando se quemarian?...


La función de un fusible es muy simple: Interrumpir el paso de corriente cuando esta supera cierto límite. Según cómo esté conectado se quemará bajo ciertas condiciones. En general están a la entrada del transformador y a la alimentación de los TR de potencia, aunque puede haber cosas distintas.



			
				lemall dijo:
			
		

> ...puede ser que este amplificador tiene en la salida una especie de crossover o algo parecido en las salidas...


No creo. Quizá tenga una bobina en paralelo con una resistencia para darle más estabilidad frente a algunas cargas, pero no un crossover. 



			
				lemall dijo:
			
		

> ...( me dijieron que en teoria esta potencia podria dar 120 watts rms por canal pero con mucha distorcion esto es cierto?) existe alguna manera de hacer este amplificador mono, osea unir los 2 canales para tirar un solo bafle?


Para dar 120W RMS necesitás una fuente más grande, más transistores y capacitores más grandes a menos que quieras escuchar MUCHO ruido con los picos de la música. Quizá poniéndolo en puente (eso de los dos canales unidos y en mono) llegues a una potencia de ese orden (seguramente limitado por la potencia del transformador). Si buscás en el foro información sobre cómo hacer la conexión en puente vas a encontrar una buena cantidad de circuitos. Eso sí, si la llegás a hacer funcionar en puente NI SE TE OCURRA conectarla a menos de 8Ω, o es casi seguro que la quemes.

Saludos


----------



## gaston sj

no es por nada pero poner los transistores de potencia a disipar sobre el gabinete y los capacitores de la fuente soldados "asi nomas" es de lo peor que he visto... si le agarras algo ala electronica... hacele unas cuantas reformas como poner unos buenos disipadores de aluminio. y unos capacitores como la gente en la fuente. ya que de por si se ven chicos.


----------



## lemall

cacho y gaston dj, muchas gracias por sus prontas repuestas; 



mira los capacitores que usa son de 4700 uf creo q de 63 si mal no recuerdo, lo q si q son de 4700, el puente de diodos esta disipando tambien en la chapa.  con respecto a los capacitores, poniendole 2 capacitores mas iguales, entre medio de esos 2 q tiene, osea en paralelo o serie , tendre mejores bajos? sonara mejor, o de por si el transformador es chico?
me intereso lo de puente, voy a leer un poco, con lo de la impedencia minima, 8 ohms, si la hago trabajar en 4 ohms, se calienta los transistores hasta quemarse? o corta antes?

igual la fiesta la tengo pasado mañana, voy a ver q pasa.

PD: hacer una potencia igual, osea con pocos componentes, sera muy dificil? ( eh realizado amplificador con tda 2002  tda2003 y tda2040 aunque andubo poco)
sabes de algun circuito parecido, pero q entregue 100 rms en 8 ohms? me gustaria hacer una potencia mono. para probar con transistores.


`


----------



## Cacho

lemall dijo:
			
		

> ...con respecto a los capacitores, poniendole 2 capacitores mas ... en paralelo o serie , tendre mejores bajos? sonara mejor, o de por si el transformador es chico?
> me intereso lo de puente, voy a leer un poco, con lo de la impedencia minima, 8 ohms, si la hago trabajar en 4 ohms, se calienta los transistores hasta quemarse? o corta antes?


Si le ponés más capacidad (en paralelo) vas a lograr una mejor respuesta en los golpes de la música. Con 20000uf en total te tiene que alcanzar (ya tenés 10000uf, poco más o menos).
Yendo a lo del puente, al conectarlo en ese modo, el amplificador puede entregar mucha más potencia (ya lo leerás), pero cada uno de los dos amplificadores ve la mitad de la impedancia de la carga. Entonces, al trabajarlo en 8Ω, cada amplificador trabaja en 4Ω. Si se le conectaran 4Ω, cada uno vería sólo 2Ω. Eso quemaría los transistores por sobrecorriente (si la fuente la puede entregar), o el sonido va a ser bastante feo (si la fuente se queda corta).
No sé si tu amplificador tiene protección térmica, sin el esquema no puedo saber, aunque apostaría por el no.



			
				lemall dijo:
			
		

> ...igual la fiesta la tengo pasado mañana, voy a ver q pasa.


Entonces no se toca. Usala como siempre y después de la fiesta ponete a pensar en modificarle algo.



			
				lemall dijo:
			
		

> ...sabes de algun circuito parecido, pero q entregue 100 rms en 8 ohms?...


En 100W no hay demasiadas complicaciones que digamos. Pegate una vuelta por Audio Gran Señal y vas a encontrar bastantes.

Saludos


----------



## lemall

Hola,  Cacho, y Gaston, les comento que realize una modificación, en el disipador, y a un solo canal, por si hay algún problema, y para comparar cual funciona mejor, el aluminio, es de 1,5 milímetros, y fue el espesor mayor que conseguí, sin el ventilador calienta bastante el aluminio, y con el cooler se pone tibio, que me dicen? funcionará?


----------



## danielfer23

Con razón que los venden baratos, son de malísima calidad, nunca había visto uno por dentro, cuanto te costó, es de Dancis, no?


----------



## DJ DRACO

la verdad que si esta bastante mal hecho ese equipo.

desprolijo y todo.

mira flaco t digo la verdad. con esos transistores dificilmente consigas esa potencia q decis y no es la solucion enfriar forzadamente a los transistores.

con todo el espacio q tiene ese chasis. y si el transformador t da un voltaje y corriente adecuadas, t digo q t montes algun otro equipito. a transistores o integrado.

podes usar 2 LM3886TF (50watts reales)
ó 2 LM12CLK (80watts reales)

los 2 integrados lo alimentas con un transformador de 24v+24v por 5A, y tenes un equipo de put... madre.


saludos


----------



## Cacho

Hola Lemall

La verdad, es un tanto deficiente el sistema que vas a lograr con una chapa así.
Te recomiendo usar una bastante más gruesa (del orden de los 5mm) o un disipador comercial. Al usar chapas muy finas se corre el riesgo de que ante una subida repentina de temperatura (picos de potencia en la salida) el disipador (chapa) no llegue a distribuir bien el calor y se caliente de manera despareja.
Un disipador con más masa "acomoda" el calor de mejor manera.
En disipadores.com tenés varios modelos, y se consiguen relativamente fácil en Argentina.
Una leída a este tema también te va a servir para entender cómo se genera el calor en los amplificadores, y de ahí a calcular la disipación necesaria hay un paso nomás.

Saludos


----------



## flashmax

lemall dijo:
			
		

> Hola, Cacho, y Gaston, les comento que realize una modificación, en el disipador, y a un solo canal, por si hay algún problema, y para comparar cual funciona mejor, el aluminio, es de 1,5 milímetros, y fue el espesor mayor que conseguí, sin el ventilador calienta bastante el aluminio, y con el cooler se pone tibio, que me dicen? funcionará?



Hola necesitaría el valor de la resistencia si son tan amables , que marque con la flecha en la foto, por que se quemo y no se lee los valores.
Les agradecere ..saludos!


----------



## Cacho

pablogross dijo:
			
		

> Hola necesitaría el valor de la resistencia si son tan amables , que marque con la flecha en la foto, por que se quemo y no se lee los valores.



Ningún problema. Sólo necesito que me digas qué colores son los que tiene en al foto y te digo de qué valor es  
Si no, esperá a que entre Lemall y que se fije en su amplificador.

Saludos


----------



## flashmax

Los colores no se ven por que esta prendida fuego!


----------



## Cacho

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> ...qué colores son los que tiene *en la foto* ...



Ironía por un lado y sugerencia por otro...

Si te das maña con el Photoshop o algo de eso quizá puedas ver los colores...
Si no, a esperar al dueño del otro amplificador.

Saludos


----------



## flashmax

A parte de tecnico soy diseñador web y programador probe con  photoshop pero aumente la imagen y se distorsionan los pixeles y no se ve nada.
Te agradesco tu segerencia saludos!


----------



## Cacho

De nada.

Si no funciona aparece Lemall, entonces podés ponerte a relevar el circuito y decir qué conecta con qué esa resistencia.
Si posteás un diagrama, mejor.
Ahí se puede tirar una aproximación...

Saludos


----------



## flashmax

ok mañana levanto el circuito y la posteo ..saludos!


----------



## oscarcito_ale

hola gente me interesa hacer este amplificador alguin hizo los pcb y tomaron nota de los componentes y la tension del transformador y corriente? Saludos


----------



## flashmax

Hola.
Les adjunto el circuito haber si sacamos el valor de la R quemada. Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

El circuito debe ser algo como esto que te adjunto acá. Si es así, la R debe ser de 100Ω, igual que la del emisor del otro driver, encerrada en el círculo rojo.

Si se quemó, quiere decir que algo anda mal. Revisá que las cosas funcionen como deben, sobre todo los TR.

Saludos


----------



## flashmax

si lo dibuje mal ..ahora lo corrijo


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Y al TIP42C no le dan mareos ?


----------



## flashmax

Efectivamente el valor daria 100Ω




			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Y al TIP42C no le dan mareos ?


Ya que prendiste con una chiste que opinas es de 100Ω el valor de la R


----------



## Fogonazo

Por la simetría de las 2 ramas 100 Ω es correcto.

Si se te quemo la resistencia de emisor del excitador de la rama positiva muy posiblemente tengas en corto el TIP41 y/o el TIP35, también verifica el estado de la resistencia de 1 Ω de emisor del TIP35.


----------



## Cacho

Mhh....
Revisá de nuevo el diagrama, que me parece que tenés dibujada parte de la protección.




			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Y al TIP42C no le dan mareos ?


Acá te paso lo mismo que dibujaste, pero desenroscado. Y que tome Dramamine el transistor.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

¡ Ahora el mareado soy yo, tuve que dar vuelta el monitor ! y se me cayeron todos los electrones.

! Un Dramamine por aquí por favor ¡


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Hay que ver en verdad al descaro en que han llegado esos fabricantes!

Según mi opinión y a simple vista, y por su simple construcción no creo que ese amplificador llega mas allá de los 20 + 20 Wrms 

Ni mas allá dije, así sea a 4ohm!

Que opinan los grandes?


----------



## Juan Jose

danielfer23 dijo:
			
		

> con razon que los venden baratos son de malisima calidad, nunca avia visto uno por dentro cuanto te costo es de dancis no?



Hola. Baratos no REGALADOS!            

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-50488182-amplificador-de-potencia-stereo-altech-entrada-mixer-pc-300w-_JM_

Por esa plata tenes el gabinete y la fuente de un amplificador de 75 + 75 rms por canal a transistores.

Una lastima que se vendan cosas argentinas asi.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## jhoni1234

Altech es una basura, yo soy dj, la use una sola vez y anduvo bien, pero cuando me toco usarla por segunda vez en ese salon de fiesta, la habian cambiado porque se quemo... Nose como deben ir con el tema garantia esa gente, para que sepan, esas potencias las fabrican adentro de una galeria, en AV Cabildo en Belgrano, CAP FED, el lugar se llama Midnight Sound. Vende solo audio pro...

Que queres, por 379 pesos finales a dancis le debe costar 300 pe, y se gana los 79 pe.

Transformador: 60pesos, componentes 40 pesos?, chasis 50 pesos?total= 150 pesos les debe costar armarla... Se ganan otros 150... peroasi les resulta, no?

Juan. (EDITADO https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/politicas.htm#2.1)  eso si es calidad jajaja


----------



## flashmax

Cacho gracias por la ayuda ya lo tengo funcionando...saludos!


----------



## jhoni1234

Bien ahi!


----------



## Cacho

De nada Pablo.

Saludos


----------



## jhoni1234

A mi me editan el post y a miles de usuarios que postean cosas de mercadolibre, potencias, recomendaciones esas cosas no... por dios... que nivel...

Juan.


----------



## Cacho

jhoni1234, la regla a la que hace referencia el link es esta:

*"2.1 Los usuarios de Foros de Electrónica no pueden publicar en el cuerpo de los mensajes alusiones a productos, servicios, enlaces, contenidos o cualquier otro tipo de información que haga referencia a la empresa o sitio web con la que están relacionados directa o indirectamente, con clara intención o propósito publicitario, comercial o de autopromoción. Esto incluye sugerir sus propios servicios y los servicios de asociados, clientes y empleadores."*

Te aclaro que no soy yo el que edita mensajes. 
Te aclaro también, y me hago cargo, que SI fui yo el que leyó el link y lo reportó (o por lo menos soy uno de los que lo hicieron).

Si yo incluyera un link a una página como cachocomponenteselectronicos.com.ar, sería algo más que evidente que me estoy haciendo propaganda. En tu caso era una página de servicios de Dj "de calidad", en el mismo mensaje en el que aclarás que sos Dj...

Los links que refieren a mercadolibre y esas cosas no son de artículos que vende alguno de los que postean, sino que (en general) apuntan a dar referencias de precios.

Si no se respeta esta regla, esto termina siendo una página de publicidad.

Saludos


----------



## jhoni1234

Bueno ya fue, no me importa, me parece simplemente una cagada tu actitud. Pero igual todo bien en cierta forma esta bien ya que rompi una regla, pero hay mucha gente que indirectamente tambien hace publicidad, y eso tambien esta penado por la regla. Hay uno que puso disipadores.com eso es publicidad indirecta, poner links de mercadolibre, es publicidad indirecta, ams alla que quieras usarlo para definir algo.

Pero como te dije por otro lado esta bien porque yo rompi una regla, y como toda rotura de regla tiene una sancion.

Seguimos por PM si tenes algo que decirme, ya que no me parece lo correcto desvirtuar este thread por eso.

Juan.


----------



## Cacho

Todo bien, no tengo nada que discutir.
Y estoy más que muy tranquilo y contento con mis actitudes.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Siguiendo con el tema... no puedo creer que sea así por dentro ese amplificador! PÉSIMO... muy ordinario todo y super desprolijo, una lástima la verdad. Era medio obvio por el precio, igualmente se podría hacer algo bastante mejorcito sin ganarle taaanto. 
Me parece a mi o cuesta más el gabinete que todo lo de contiene adentro? Está bárbaro para armar algo como la gente usando ese gabinete.

Saludos


----------



## jhoni1234

Marianiiitoooo como estas querido!

Sii es una cagada repulsiva... se queman como si nada. Estan muy al limite para mi, ademas de que al  ser tan desprotegidas, cualquier desestabilisacion de la linea de 220V aumenta la tension de la salida del amplificador, generando que se quemen. Por eso me gustan las potes que no estan al limite, realmente nose como hacer para que una pote tenga una especie de estabilisación en la entrada de tension. Vos que opinas?

Ellos dicen que tiene proteccion de cliping y cortos... El corto quizas si, pero el cliping es puro chamuyo, al menos en ese modelo.

Juan.


----------



## Cacho

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Me parece a mi o cuesta más el gabinete que todo lo de contiene adentro? Está bárbaro para armar algo como la gente usando ese gabinete.



Se consiguen gabinetes por menos plata. En las zinguerías podés mandar a doblar chapas y te sale mucho menos. Y si las pedís agujereadas también te las perforan (para los coolers, por ejemplo).
Por MP te paso la página de uno de los fabricantes (para no despertar más polémicas), pero no tengo idea de los precios. Seguramente son más caros que los de un herrero cualquiera

Saludos


----------



## jhoni1234

Ahora que veo bien... Proteccion contra cortos, no tiene, tiene un diodito por ahi pero no sirve para mi. Lo dejas un rato en corto y exploto todo. Proteccion contra clip? No tiene. No tiene ni siquiera la capacitancia necesaria para poder sustentar esos "20Watt" que tira x canal.

Y lo que me termina de decir que basura que es es que (miren los potes en la foto) en vez de soldar un cble "pelado" o un alambre entre los dos extremos pusieron un cable bastante largo que genera una U entre las dos patas que estan una al lado de la otra, que pesimo.

Si alguien conoce sobre las potencias marca Luxell, por favor guienme que abri un thread, GRACIAS.

Juan.


----------



## mnicolau

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> mnicolau dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me parece a mi o cuesta más el gabinete que todo lo de contiene adentro? Está bárbaro para armar algo como la gente usando ese gabinete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se consiguen gabinetes por menos plata. En las zinguerías podés mandar a doblar chapas y te sale mucho menos. Y si las pedís agujereadas también te las perforan (para los coolers, por ejemplo).
> Por MP te paso la página de uno de los fabricantes (para no despertar más polémicas), pero no tengo idea de los precios. Seguramente son más caros que los de un herrero cualquiera
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


Uh cacho te agradezco por el dato, la verdad que acá consigo bastante bastante salados los gabinetes, tengo que averiguar lo que comentás.

Juan, tanto tiempo! no me acordaba que era tu nick ese... Respecto al amplificador, me estuve riendo un rato recién de las características que comentan... jaj muy mal la verdad...

Saludos!


----------



## jhoni1234

Argentina argentina...     , yo averigue para importar potencias, y la verdad que es mas economico comrparlas de CHINA, con TU marca, transformador toroidal, no laburas (en hacerlas y toda la bola) y te cuestan 60% menos que hacerlas vos.

Juan.


----------



## dandany

Yo tengo un profesor que tiene 55 años de maestria de dibujo tecnico y recorde no muy bien pero  que nos dice: ''uds futuros tecnicos electromecanicos cuando se les ejecute un trabajo, cuando se les pide que sea lo mas barata posible, PERO SIN AFECTAR LA SEGURIDAD DE LOS DEMAS porque puede venir la abuela descaza a buscar la leche en la heladera y le pega una patada porque no usaron asilantes siempre barato pero seguro''...es lo que hoy en dia no entiende ningun fabricante hacen todo berreta...miren un falcon del 78 y mire un ford focus 2009 con una mano sacas el paragolpes a un falcon ni con una topadora atada al auto lo sacas...y sin embargo fue uno de los autos mas vendidos en la argentina me da verguanza ajena ese articulo ya que es una cosa que se fabrica en argentina y queda como ejemplo de lo que somos hoy en dia...yo teniendo 15 años pienso esto ellos teniendo 40 años les importa (perdon el  lenguaje) una m***da quien somos cuantos nos dure el producto solamente que lo compres y despues j***te...me da verguenza nuestra sociedad sinceramente...a pesar que hay personas que hoy en dia son hobbistas como yo...y hacemos por menor precio mejores cosas y muchisimo mas seguras...a mi punto de vista.
..un saludo enorme para todos..y cuidense no se dejen engañar por esas berretadas..sin ofender al que lo compro.
Trata de mejorarlo.eso 2 dias mas asi al palo y vas a ver lindo fuego..



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Se entiende el enojo, y lo comparto, pero unos simples asteriscos dejan entender el sentido y no me hacen trabajar



cacho mil disculpas che no me quise sarpar.! pero es la cruda realidad y bueno! nos vemos abrzao a todos los del foro


----------



## teru79

alguien tiene el diagrama completo  de la altech 1000?si lo suben se los agradecere


----------



## oscarcito_ale

tengo unos apuntes de la altech xp4000 si te interesa te los paso es lo mismo que la altech xp1000 lo unico que cambia son los tansistores de salida y la alimentacion.


----------



## teru79

dale oscarcito,me interesa mucho,si me lo mandas mil gracias!


----------



## oscarcito_ale

aca esta lo que me pedis los transistores de salidas son mj15003


----------



## teru79

gracias!


----------



## Juan Jose

Podes pasar el archivo .PCB a pdf o una extension que pueda levantar con proteus?. gracias.

juan jose


----------



## teru79

yo tampoco pude abrir el pcb


----------



## oscarcito_ale

El pcb se abre con el programa pcbexpress, si hay errores sepan disculpar, no soy muy entendido de la materia pero me gusta por lo tanto soy un novato...


----------



## teru79

gracias,un comentario hago,la parte de arriba del pcb es para placa doble faz,o es solo la parte de abajo,porque yo vi la placa de esa potencia y es simple faz

buscando consegui este circuito,es identico por los componentes a la 1000,pero tiene 2 transistores mas x canal[/img]


----------



## oscarcito_ale

Si miras bien el pcb de arriba es el mismo que el de abajo, está así para aprovechar la placa virgen, es stereo por eso son dos, la verdad te puedo decir que son muchos lo que no recomiendan Altech por su precaria construcción pero yo con la xp 4000 tiro re bien dos cajas con dos parlantes de 15" con sus respectivos tweeter c/u, para mi gusto suena re bien, si necesitas los datos para hacer el transformador avisame te lo paso.


----------



## Cacho

El problema que tienen los Altech es que no están muy bien protegidos que digamos.
En manos de alguien que entiende lo que hace, no habrá problemas, pero en manos de un DJ al que lo único que le importa es "que suene más fuerte", los amplificadores estos la pasan mal y pueden volar sin mucho problema. Sobre todo por temperatura si te fijás en las fotos de XP1000 lo que usa como disipador.

Si le agregás algunas protecciones, la línea debería andar bastante bien. No me ha caído uno en las manos como para revisarlo bien, pero parecen tener un diseño MUY ortodoxo, sin nada raro.

Saludos


----------



## oscarcito_ale

hola cacho eso es en el caso de la 1000 porque la 4000 ya es distinta incluso la terminacion, la ventilacion y la proteccion, te digo yo que ya hace mas de un año y medio que la tengo un nunca tuve problemas y mira que la uso... igual no te discuto que hay mejores pero por el precio de la misma y la calidad es buena che!


----------



## Cacho

La 4000 la ví en la foto que posteaste y nad amás. No puedo (ni voy a) discutir su calidad porque, como ya dije, no la he podido analizar.

En lo que estamos totalmente de acuerdo es en que son baratas. La relación Calidad/Precio es buena, no hay con qué discutirlo. Supongo que podemos acordar que con unas pocas modificaciones las potes estas andarán mucho más seguras.

No pretendo ni puedo emitir una opinión de valor sobre estos amplificadores porque no los he podido desarmar nunca para analizarlos.


Saludos


----------



## teru79

pasame el dato del transformador,yo tengo una 1000 y una 6000,andan bien si las cuidas,la 6000 estaante bien,tiene disipadores de aluminio y turbina de 12v,aparte viene con proteccion x relay,la 1000 en cambio es una opcion economica,pero agregando el cooler y dispdor mas una protecc anda bien,si keres le agregas dos tip 35c mas y un transformador un poco mas groso,con 2 electroliticos mas en la fuente.
ahhh,me olvidaba,la 6000 tiene un pre con graves y agudos por lo que se excita con menos señal.
obvio que potencias importadas son de mejor calidad pero estas son nacionales y mejorandolas un poco andan bastante bien,saludos y gracias


----------



## Tacatomon

Me mato realmente eso de los Transistores directos en la chapa del gabinete. Todo Zorro el que diseño eso...

Esto si es algo decente, Digno de ser usado como disipador de calor, y tambien la hace de chapa... No es un amp De audio!.







Saludos.


----------



## oscarcito_ale

hola teru si tenes los datos de la xp 6000 colgalos en el foro me gustaria ver, es mas me interesa para armarla


----------



## teru79

aca hay unas fotos,por lo visto es igual que la 4000,tiene dos mj15003 x canal y un transformador igual,con 2 capacitores de 4700 micro x 63volt.
Lo que tiene agregado es un pre con dos tl081,uno x canal con equalizador.


----------



## oscarcito_ale

la verdad que si es igual no cambia nada cuando tengas el pcb del pre y control de tonos publicalo por favor gracias


----------



## Tacatomon

Por lo que veo en la foto, Nisiquiera pueden hacer una bobina Bien. Ese disipador esta para dar lastima...
Hoy amanecí enojado.

Saludos.


----------



## Nimer

Horrible la bobina! Y como dice tacatomon, el disipador da lástima..

De cuánto es el transformador que traen? Esas potencias tiran la potencia que dicen tirar?


----------



## jhoni1234

Ni ahi.


----------



## teru79

obviamente la calidad esta en relacion al precio,si queres una potencia de lujo comprate una Crest,QSC o una JBL,pero cuestan 10 veces mas


----------



## oscarcito_ale

Nimer dijo:
			
		

> Horrible la bobina! Y como dice tacatomon, el disipador da lástima..
> 
> De cuánto es el transformador que traen? Esas potencias tiran la potencia que dicen tirar?



Hola nimer jeje la bobina se me doblo cuando la estaba sacando por eso esta haci despues la arregle por lo del transformador es de 45 + 45 y debe ser unos 10 A y un poquito mas por la seccion de alambre del secuendario 1,5 mm aprox no tengo micrometro para medir y tacatomon el tema del disipador si no te discuto deja que hablar pero misteriosamente la potencia trabajando en un volumen alto ni se calienta! en mi punto de vista el disipador que tiene esta mas que bien igual por el precio el sonido que tiene es excelente ojala pudieran escucharla yo tiro dos columnas con dos de 15" c/u y demas y anda un espectaculo golpea re bien y lo bueno que el transformador esta bien diseñado haci como el filtrado porque ningun ruido hace el sonido es nitido y cuando esta al mango de volumen ni satura dentro de un limite por supuesto. incluso esta si tiene proteccion para bafles cosa que las otras no tienen incluso retardo de encendido tambien, para nosotros que conocemos la potencia puede ser mala y todo pero por $589 que vale para uso domestico esta re bien y el sonido es muy bueno dentro de todo ojo ese es mi punto de vista mi comentario (no es que defienda la potencia ni nada) ya que yo la tengo hace mas de 1 año y medio y nunca tuve problemas y mira que se le usa a la altech y nunca tuve ningun problema salbo la bornera de conexion de los parlantes que es un dolor de cabeza... pero bueno.... Saludos


----------



## hona

jaja se dieron cuenta que ahora la xp 1000 ya viene con disipador de aluminio segun la web de dancis.....pueden haber dos motivos, uno es que hayan vuelto muchas a la garantia,y otro es que alguno de sus fabricante haya estado revisando en foros de electronica como este o foros de sonido.....aclaro que en todos los foros los comentarios son pesimos respecto de estas potencias......bueno al fin veo que los de altech tratan de no perder clientela.....bien ahi.....mas deben mejorar, todavia....ahora creo que sigue poner barniz al trafo....andaaaaaa


----------



## DJ_Glenn

Al final... tanto difamar la altech xp1000 y los dos post más inteligentes fueron el de chacho donde dice que hay que saber hasta donde y el de oscarcito_ale donde asume la calidad que tiene por determinado precio. Referido a esto comento que tengo una Pyramid pa1000x y jamas un problema... eso así... mi límite es el led de clip... nunca le di más rosca que esa (y todavía le queda medio recorrido a los potenciometros). En cambio, recuerdo a un dj que se la compró porque me la vió en una fiesta y le gustó y no le duró ni dos meses... mientras que yo tengo este caballito de batallas desde febrero del 2000. No digo que es la mejor potencia del mundo pero por los 375 dólares que me costó en su momento creo que la relación calidad/precio es excelente. Al día de hoy no la abrí ni para limpiarla.


----------



## MFK08

Abrila sacale fotos y postealas aca para ver que tiene dentro


----------



## sergio20river

oscarcito_ale dijo:


> tengo unos apuntes de la altech xp4000 si te interesa te los paso es lo mismo que la altech xp1000 lo unico que cambia son los tansistores de salida y la alimentacion.


hola me podrias pasar los transistores que lleva y de cuanto tiene que ser el tranformador por que tengo una xp 1000 y quiero pasarla a xp 4000 desde ya gracias



oscarcito_ale dijo:


> tengo unos apuntes de la altech xp4000 si te interesa te los paso es lo mismo que la altech xp1000 lo unico que cambia son los tansistores de salida y la alimentacion.


hola oscarcito si me podrias pasar los datos de la xp4000 por que yo tengo una xp 1000 y la quiero pasar a  xp4000 desde ya muchas gracias

hola si alguien tiiene los datos de la potencia xp 4000 por favor me lo podria pasar por que quiero convertir mi xp1000 a xp4000 desde ya gracias saludos


----------



## oscarcito_ale

sergio20river dijo:


> hola si alguien tiiene los datos de la potencia xp 4000 por favor me lo podria pasar por que quiero convertir mi xp1000 a xp4000 desde ya gracias saludos


 
Sergio como te va lo unico que tenes que hacer es reemplazar los transistores por mj15003 y la fuente es de 50 + 50 10A aprox.


----------



## gcirvini

pablo, que transistor cambiaste ademas de la resistencia?¿
A mi me distorsiona mucho y la resistencia que se te quemo a vos a mi se me calienta muchisimo!


----------



## oscarcito_ale

si te distorsiona mucho controla las resistencias de 1k que estan delante de los bc337 y 327 de paso controlalos haci como tambien los diodos que le siguen a las rcias.


----------



## rodo8469

hola amigos foreros
                           soy nuevo *QU*isiera consultar tengo una altech xp4000 le cambie todos los trans.  de salida  medi todos los demas estan todos bien pero la enciendo y me *QU*ema la res.13   de 470 no se *QU*e puede  ser si  algien me puede orientar para no tener *QU*e medir todo. saludos y gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO

la idea de la electronica es medir todo, y observar, investigar sobre el circuito.

por otro lado deberiamos ver alguna foto con buena definición para poder ver los demas componentes cercanos y sus valores para ayudarte
saludos.


----------



## rodo8469

ok. pero el tiempo es  tirano y  biene papa noel porahi hay un atajo para no tener *QU*e medir todos los componentes por eso es mi consulta aca les dejo unas fotos gracias por la  repuesta.


----------



## jonas961

hola lamentablemente yo compre esta potencia tabien pero no entrega la potencia q supuestamente deberia entregar q son 400 w rms por canal,ensi quedria saber si le agrego 2 transistores por salida me daria un poco mas de potencia,los transistores son 2sc5200 o si se pueden reemplazar por por el mjl3281


----------



## rodo8469

hola yo creo *QU*e no valdria la pena por el trabajo y porque la fuente te quedaria chica suerte


----------



## jonas961

mmm una pregunta mas de cuanto voltage tendria que ser la fuente?gracias por la respuesta anterior


----------



## rodo8469

la misma tencion algunos amperes mas


----------



## Tacatomon

rodo8469 dijo:


> la misma tencion algunos amperes mas



No, si le pone más corriente a la fuente, solo sacará más potencia a menos carga. Si quiere más potencia con la misma carga, necesita aumentar el voltaje de la fuente y la corriente en proporción a cálculos.
Esto a grosso modo.

Saludos!


----------



## jonas961

mira supuestamente esta potencia entrega 400w rms por canal con 4 ohms.pero tengo otra q te entrega 200 w rms por canal a 4 ohms y por lo que mi oido alcanza a diferenciar suena mucho mas la de 200 w,bueno me fui del tema,osea q la opcion mas aceptable seria un transformador con mas amp.esto me llevaria cambiar los condensadores y los didos de rectificacion?


----------



## chacarock

hola, les hago  una consulta, me quieren vender una xp1000t la que trae control de graves y agudos, me piden 440 pesos argentinos, segun leei, en el tema, me conviene ya que no gastaria mucho en mejorarle, conservando el transformador, digo, mejorando la proteccion , poniendo un disipador acorde, quizas aumentando un par de transistores o reemplazandolos por alguno mejor,
pero quisiera saber su opinoin, ya que no arme amplis de estas caracteristicas, a lo mejor me conviene por esa plata armarme uno igual o mejor.

desde ya muchisimas gracias


----------



## alcachofa

Queria saber que nivel de entrada necesito para que entregue su maxima potencia este ampli.La otra duda que tengo es como calibro el indicador de picos?alguien tiene algun dato de esto?
El ampli es un altech xp4000 de fabricacion nacional.

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba

No tenes la información del fabricante, hace falta ver el valor declarado para sensibilidad de entrada.
Eso se ajusta de modo que al maximo volumen posible no se encienda el indicador, caso contrario hay que disminuir el volumen. el problema es que en la actualidad con tantas fuentes conseguidas ilegalmente en su mayoria no sirve un solo ajuste. por ejemplo, reproduces un CD MP3 tuyo, llega un amigo y trae un ´CD que acaba de conseguir, y lo pone y tus parlantes se quieren desconar..... no hay manera, y el otro tema es la gran torpeza de la mayoria de los usuarios de querer escuchar todo a maximo volumen, una verdadera audición se disfrutqa a un nive que esta entre 1/4 y la mitad del volumen, pero claro de acuerdo al equipo, el problema a máxima potencia es que el equipo distorciona y etara mostrando picos todo el tiempo y puede dañarse, y lo más grave que el oido intenta protegerse ante tal agresión disminuyendo su capacidad de percibir al minimo lo que hace que uno crea que no suena bien y hay que darle más potencia, por encima de ese umbrar el oido ya no se puede proteger y los daños que se le causa son permantes e irreversibles.

El mayolr problema de la perdida auditiva aparte que nunca más podras disfrutar de una verdadera audiciòn ya que deberas utilzar audifonos, es que el oido interviene en la estabilidad, y esta suele quedar bastatne comprometida, sin contar que escucharas zumbidos de por vida.......


----------



## Tacatomon

Para hacer lo que mencionas, necesitas Un Osciloscopio y un generador de señales. Inyectas señal y "Ves" la distorsión.

Saludos!


----------



## AlezArg

Hola,yo soy el usuario alcachofa,me cambie de nick

Volvamos con el tema.

Resulta que mi amplificador era la altech xp1000 y como tenia un transformador que me sobraba de 36+36 x6A,me decidi a transformarla en la xp4000 y lo logre,pero el tema es que en la placa de la 1000 no vienen los componentes que hacen el circuito para el clip.Entonces lo que hice fue un circuito sencillo que esta aca en el foro de un indicador de pico y funciono perfecto.Mas que nada lo hice para no andar calibrando,porque como estoy arreglando mi casa no tengo nada a mano.Quiza en un futuro ponga el que viene original.
Dejo el esquema del circuito que use:


----------



## singerralf

Buenos días, como están hablando del amplificador altech xp 4000. Quisiera saber como puedo puntear para y obtener una sola salida,  queriendo alimentar un sub pioneer de12"  400 rms,  4 + 4 homs trate de enviarle un mensaje al que modifico esa pot, pero necesito tener postrado 23 mensajes jaja,  bueno muchas gracias



Me falto decir que la señal de entrada ya esta filtrado para sube poder por medio de un crosoover activo.    Ósea crosoveer > ampli > sub


----------



## gonzadj98

Hola, tengo una Potencia Altech Xp 1000, quiero saber que modificaciones se le pueden hacer para que suene mejor, con los graves satura bastante, se puede mejorar ? La voy a usar para pasar música, de todo tipo, y quiero saber como puedo medir la salida para saber cuantos watts entrega de verdad, según donde las vende dicen q*UE* llega a 150W por canal en 4 Ohms y en 8 ni idea. yo lo único que le puse fue un cooler adentro para refrigerar por que es de tan mala calidad que ni traía, tenia un pedacito de tela negra en donde va el cooler, ideas sobre como mejorarla ? Cosas q*UE* no sean tan difíciles, tengo conocimientos de electricidad pero no muchos, aclaro q*UE* tengo 14 años!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te lo movi aqui , leete todo el post


----------



## gonzadj98

Ya lo lei todo    pero no me sacaron las dudas.... quiero saber como puedo modificarla para que de mas Watts  y mejorarle los graves  o si alguien tiene los planos para armar uno de 100 o 150W que tenga pocos componentes y facil de hacer!   Si alguien me puede ayudar se lo voy a agradecer.. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo le agrandaría los capacitores de la fuente , para que no te trastee con los graves.

Si con una pavada pudiera dar mas Watts ya lo habrian hecho ellos y lo venderian mas caro , para emmpezar te quedará chico el transformador.

Date una vuelta por *Audio: Gran señal*


----------



## gonzadj98

AlezArg dijo:


> Hola,yo soy el usuario alcachofa,me cambie de nick
> 
> Volvamos con el tema.
> 
> Resulta que mi amplificador era la altech xp1000 y como tenia un transformador que me sobraba de 36+36 x6A,me decidi a transformarla en la xp4000 y lo logre,pero el tema es que en la placa de la 1000 no vienen los componentes que hacen el circuito para el clip.Entonces lo que hice fue un circuito sencillo que esta aca en el foro de un indicador de pico y funciono perfecto.Mas que nada lo hice para no andar calibrando,porque como estoy arreglando mi casa no tengo nada a mano.Quiza en un futuro ponga el que viene original.
> Dejo el esquema del circuito que use:



como la transformaste¿??  solo cambiandole el trafo nomas? cuantos watts conseguiste? Saludos!


----------



## gonzadj98

Perdon que moleste de nuevo  Tuve un problema, una de las placas de potencia, no me anda, pensé que era solo por el fusible quemado, Le cambie el fusible y lo quemo (el otro dia fui a comprarme unos bafles y necesitaba probarlos, para no llevar la potencia buena lleve esta, cuando la probábamos Como yo no había llevado la ficha que iba en los parlantes el señor agarro una y lo toco con los cables para que haga contacto, pero desde ese entonces murio ese canal, ) osea prende todo bien pero ese canal hace un ruido y nada mas, el otro anda perfecto! Y quería saber Por cuales Capasitores puedo cambiar los de la fuente para tener mejores graves! Saludos


----------



## oscarcito_ale

en principio revisa los transistores de potencia testealos haci como también sería bueno controlar los tip 41 y 42c . Y el tema de los graves! No creo que te sirva de mucho la potencia esa no está diseñada para lo que pretendes¡


----------



## gonzadj98

Ya lo pude arreglar ~(*-*)~   Le cambie los  tip 41 y 42c  Y los dos transistores tip 35c  Y  funciono muy bien!! ahora le estoy haciendo unas modificaciones a la pote cuando la termine las subo! Saludos Y gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tenés que calibrarle el Bias !


----------



## gonzadj98

Voy a ver como es el tema de calibrarle el bias, Algun componente mas que le pueda cambiar  Para mejor sonido?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Poneles las entradas a masa , medile al que andaba la tensión a las resistencias de emisor (tester en milivolts Dc). Si podés abarcá a las dos juntas , y calibrás al otro al mismo valor , dejalo reposar media hora y recalibrás.

Saludos !


----------



## gonzadj98

Y para que sirve, (disculpa mi ignorancia)


----------



## DOSMETROS

Establece la corriente de reposo de los transistores de salida , si es poca trabaja bien frio y distorsiona un poco nomás , si es mucha , suena mejor , se calienta , se embala y se quema.

Saludos !


----------



## gonzadj98

Gracias Por explicarme y tenerme paciencia, Ya le puse un disipador, no es muy grande, pero es el que tenía, y un poco mejor que la chapa del gabinete va a ser. Le puse un disipador de procesador de Pentium 2. Con su ventilador. 
No es el mejor pero bueno. Algo mejor que antes está 
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Va mejorando  , pero mejor ponele dos ventiladores así abarcan dos transistores cada uno


----------



## gonzadj98

Esta pote tambien tiene un problema, es el de los grabes,  yo tengo dos potencias, esta, y una marca SR, que no se compara ni ahi es barata pero esta bastante mejor echa que esta,  tiene luz de clip y todo, buen lo que pasa que la altech suena muy agudo, le pregunte a un tecnico viejito de la vuelta de mi casa que siempre me explica todo y me tiene paciencia  Y me dijo que tenia que ponerle un capasitor Para mejorar los graves,  Como lo puedo hacer esto? Y de cuanto tiene que ser? Saludos!


----------



## gonzadj98

Hola a todos de nuevo , Esta mi Altech casi terminada  Suena Mucho Mucho mejor Y no distorsiona a máximo volumen :O ! Hice estas mejoras,  Le puse disipador de Pentium 2  donde metí los 4 transistores, le puse unas fichas plug para los parlantes, , Para los ventiladores como  este modelo no trae, le puse un ventilador que entra aire  y otro en el disipador, Para no tener que meter otro transformador adentro, le puse una ficha Plug para embutir en el gabinete, esas normales de transformador así es mas practico todo,  y lo último que mejoró todo el sonido un tipo  ecualizador con graves y agudos. Tengo que cambiarle una resistencia, cuando lo termine del todo lo subo bien.!


----------



## hernancalbo

Hola, alguien me puede decir con que voltage trabaja el transformador, porque se quemo y no tiene especificaciones, y quiero comprar uno nuevo. Espero pronta respuesta, muchas gracias!


----------



## gonzadj98

creo que es de 36 mas 36 CREO


----------



## eleccortez

hernancalbo dijo:


> Hola, alguien me puede decir con que voltage trabaja el transformador, porque se quemo y no tiene especificaciones, y quiero comprar uno nuevo. Espero pronta respuesta, muchas gracias!


fijate de cuanto voltaje son los filtros de la fuente .


----------



## el arcangel

oscarcito_ale dijo:


> aca esta lo que me pedis los transistores de salidas son mj15003



Hola a todos, solo queria aclarar a oscarcito_ale que la resistencia que pusiste en la foto la de 0,27 Ohms en realidad es de 270 Ohms y el condensador que se encuentra abajo de 47uf cambialo ya que esta inflado. Saludos!!


----------



## oscarcito_ale

hernancalbo dijo:


> Hola, alguien me puede decir con que voltage trabaja el transformador


 
Hola hermanocalbo te comento el transformador es de 24 0 24 AC y rectificado tenes +/- 30V.
Arcangel como estas gracias por el detalle, yo lo tengo corregido nada mas que no actualice esa imagen, y el tema del capacitor que mensionas lo sustitui esa foto fue tomada antes de repara la placa. Saludos


----------



## mett

oscarcito_ale dijo:


> Hola hermanocalbo te comento el transformador es de 24 0 24 AC y rectificado tenes +/- 30V.
> Arcangel como estas gracias por el detalle, yo lo tengo corregido nada mas que no actualice esa imagen, y el tema del capacitor que mensionas lo sustitui esa foto fue tomada antes de repara la placa. Saludos


*G*ente que tal*,* buenas noches soy nuevo por aca*, ¿*tendran idea de cuanto volta*j*e y ampera*j*e es el trafo de la xp 2000? se me quemo y no se bien de cuanto es*,* tambien les comento que los modulos se me quemaron *los modulos* y los repare*,* los probe con un trafo de 18+18 andu*v*ieron pero les faltaba*,* al no tene*r* *o*tro los probe con uno de 33+33 aprox los cuales anduvieron bastante bien hasta que les subi el volumen de*l* la entrada y se me volaron los tips . mas algunas resistencias , en fin*,* es mucho el trafo ? a que volta*j*e *trabaj*an a la salida del puente de diodos ? espero sus respuestas y gracias !! saludos

ahh a la salida de los puentes tengo entre 50 y 60


----------



## crimson

Hola mett, bienvenido a la Comunidad. Por experiencia, los TIPs que podés conseguir por estos pagos no soportan más de +/- 40V, así que el transformador recomendado no debería pasar los 28VCA o 30VCA a lo sumo. Ahora, el tema que se te queme al subir el volumen es un clásico en ese tipo de amplificadores sencillos (por no decir berretas), tendrías que incorporarle un limitador de volumen a la entrada, fijate por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/limitador-volumen-proteger-potencias-18344/
aunque sea uno sencillo a LDR:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/559262/ _con eso mejora mucho y estás más tranquilo. Hay otros simples por acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/compresor-audio-sencillo-105992/
Cualquiera de los que armes va a hacer que tu equipo no clipee en demasía en los picos y proteja los transistores de salida.
Saludos C


----------



## Matias vrn

Buenas ... consulta tengo un xp1000 
Le puse 2 parlantes de 15 pero no tiran mucho 
Alguna sugerencia de como ganar mas sonido ? 
Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Matias vrn dijo:


> Buenas ... consulta tengo un xp1000
> Le puse 2 parlantes de 15 pero no tiran mucho
> Alguna sugerencia de como ganar mas sonido ?
> Muchas gracias


*Altech* modelo *XP*-*1000
Caracteristicas*: 150+150 watts de máxima
*Potencia:* 75+75 W R.M.S @ 4 ohms.
*Potencia:* 50+50 W R.M.S @ 8 ohms

Es un amplificador de poca potencia como para parlantes de 15' 
1) Cambia los parlantes
2) Cambia el amplificador


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahh , cómo se llama XP-1000 , creen que es de 1000 Watts RMS


----------



## teru79

oscarcito_ale dijo:


> la verdad que si es igual no cambia nada cuando tengas el pcb del pre y control de tonos publicalo por favor gracias


mira este es el circuito


----------

